# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  वेट लास सर्जरी के बाद करें ये काम

## Krishna

ये तो आपको पता ही होगा वेट लास सर्जरी मोटापे को कम करने के लिए की जाती है। बेरियाट्रिक सर्जरी से एक महीने के अंदर लगभग 60 किलो तक वजन घट जाता है। सर्जरी के बाद कुछ दिनों तक खाना पचने में दिक्कत हो सकती है। सर्जरी के एक साल तक डॉक्टर्स खान-पान को लेकर विशेष निर्देश रहते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

सर्जरी के बाद कम चर्बी वाला भोजन ही करना चाहिए। हमेशा हाई प्रोटीन और लो फैट डाइट लीजिए। इसके अलावा हर रोज एक्सरसाइज जरूर करें। महिलाओं को सर्जरी के 2 साल बाद ही मां बनने की योजना बनानी चाहिए वरना लगातार वजन परिवर्तन से बच्चे पर बुरा असर पड़ सकता है। आइए हम आपको बताते हैं कि वेट लास सर्जरी के बाद क्या खाना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

*वेट लास सर्जरी के बाद का आहार -*
वेट लास सर्जरी से वजन कम किया जा सकता है, लेकिन अगर खान-पान में अनियमितता बरती गई तो वजन बढता भी है। इसलिए सर्जरी के बाद खान-पान पर विशेष ध्यान देना चाहिए। वेट लास सर्जरी के चार सप्ताह तक डॉक्टर आसानी से पचने वाले खाद्य पदार्थ खाने की सलाह दे सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*फल -*
सर्जरी के बाद ताजे फल खाना चाहिए। ताजे फल जैसे सेब, संतरे, केला खाने से शरीर को जरूरी पोषक तत्व मिलते हैं। फलों में पर्याप्त मात्रा में विटामिन और मिनरल्स होते हैं।*शकरकंद -*
वेट लास सर्जरी के बाद शकरकंद को उबाल कर खाना चाहिए। यह बहुत ही आसानी से पच जाता है। यह बहुत ही आराम से खाया जा सकता है।*आलू -*
सर्जरी के बाद आलू को उबालकर खाना चाहिए। आलू को उबालने से उसमें मौजूद वसा समाप्त हो जाती है। आलू बहुत ही आसानी से पच जाता है।

----------


## Krishna

*गाजर –*गाजर को पौष्टिक आहार माना जाता है। इसे कच्चा और पकाकर भी खाया जा सकता है। गाजर से शरीर को जरूरी एंजाइम, विटामिन और खनिज मिलता है। एक गाजर से पूरे दिन की विटामिन ए की आवश्यकता को पूरा किया जा सकता है। इसका जूस पीने से तनाव और थकान से मुक्ति मिलती है।*
तोरी –*
तोरी हरी सब्जी है और इसमें पानी भी पर्याप्त मात्रा में होता  है। यह आसानी से पच जाता है। तोरी को पानी में उबाल कर खाना चाहिए।*
शलजम -*
शलजम खाने में बहुत ही स्वादिष्ट होता है। यह जमीन के अंदर उगाया जाता है। इसके छोटे-छोटे टुकडे काटकर उबालकर खाना चाहिए।*

सेम -*
हरी सेम को उबालकर खाना चाहिए। इसमें फैट नहीं होता है। वेट लास सर्जरी के बाद यह लो कैलोरी वाला खाद्य पदार्थ खाना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

...................................

----------


## Krishna

*चुकंदर -*
चुकंदर खाने के बहुत फायदे हैं। चुकंदर खाने से शरीर में रक्त संचार बढता है जिससे दिल मजबूत होता है। चुकंदर में वसा नहीं होती है।

*मटर -*
सिर्फ मटर या मटर को अन्य खाद्य सामग्री के साथ मिलाकर खाया जा सकता है। मटर को उबालकर खाने से शरीर को पर्याप्त मात्रा में मिनरल और विटामिन मिलतें है।

*पानी -*
सर्जरी के बाद ज्यादा मात्रा में पानी पीना चाहिए। पानी पीने से डिहाइड्रेशन नहीं होगा।

----------


## Krishna

*वसायुक्त खाद्य-पदार्थ न खाएं –*
वेट लास सर्जरी के बाद ज्यादा वसायुक्त और ज्यादा कैलोरी वाले खाद्य पदार्थों को खाने से बचना चाहिए। इसलिए कम वसा वाले खाद्य पदार्थ जैसे- मूंग की दाल, जई का आटा, सोयाबीन आदि खाएं। ज्यादा चिकनाईयुक्त खाना जैसे – मछली, जंक फूड, ब्रेड और मांस खाने से बचें। इसके अलावा ज्यादा तला हुआ भोजन भी नहीं करना चाहिए। 



वेट लास सर्जरी के बाद डॉक्टर द्वारा बनाए गए डाइट प्लान के अनुसार ही खाना चाहिए। खाने को आराम से चबा-चबाकर खाना चाहिए। वेट लास सर्जरी मोटापा घटाने के लिए होता है और खान-पान में लापरवाही की वजह से मोटापा बढ सकता है।

----------

